# Cryptocoryne undulata - spathe



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

_Cryptocoryne undulata_ flowered few days ago ... Check more pix on the blog --> HERE


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That looks pretty nice! You and Ghanzafar are making me become addicted to setting up my own emersed crypt setup!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> That looks pretty nice! You and Ghanzafar are making me become addicted to setting up my own emersed crypt setup!


It is indeed addicting !

Ghazanfar is into it big time ! I'm definitely not there yet and at this point, wetting my fingers with one 75g setup.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice, if you don't mind posting some pics of your setup, that'd be cool!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice blog!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Nice, if you don't mind posting some pics of your setup, that'd be cool!


I will try to take few pix this weekend and post it on the blog. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Nevermore said:


> Nice blog!


Thanks man ! I do appreciate your comment.

I installed new theme and finally got the photo plug-in working in last few posts.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah blog looks good Jay! I actually just set mine up a couple days ago too, I wanna find a theme I want then customize it accordingly. 

Looking forward to the new pics.


----------

